# Meece! Y U be so smrt?! u_u'



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

You ever feel like you're being outsmarted by your tiny, freakishly adorable furry little rodent friends?

I do u_u

My girlie meeces old tote home got cracked last week (actually has a hole in the side) when I asked my dad to take it outside to hose it out for me (I have a broken ankle and so because of the way it's broken (the actual break and then the bone on either side has hairline fractures in a few spots) so I'm not permitted to walk unless I absolutely HAVE to (so boring!)

and anyway, I said no biggie, (even though I think he broke it on purpose) I stapled some wire screen over the hole (hey free window xD)

then there comes one of my favorite little mousies..Blaze, I wanna ring her little rodent neck at this point, but she's still cute ;3;

she figured out SOME way of getting out of the tote, because I found her the next morning sleeping in my sock drawer o3o, so I put her back, no biggie, the next morning, she was gone again!..there she was in my sock drawer -3-

so we have an old dresser we're not using, with four perfectly good drawers, so I thought, "hey! I'll set up a mousie house in one of the drawers, and then put some screen panels over it for a top, woot!"

so I did that a couple days ago, the ONLY way possible out is a tiny little gap where the lip of the drawer is and the screen doesn't fit quite right, but I put the water bottle there, and so the gap is partly blocked by the waterbottle, you wouldn't think her head could fit through it -3-

and I thought I had outsmarted Blaze finally ='D ...nope o3o she was in my sock drawer again this morning u_u *headdesk*

Now I know, I know what most of you will say: "go buy another tote you derphead! *headsmack*"

and I do plan on it come xmas time when I get a bit of extra monies, but as of right now I am un-employed, plus with my doctors bill from my ankle, plus one of the cats had to go to the vet recently, the only thing I can really afford for them is food u_u

why mousies, why you be so smart? ;_;


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, yes it happens, all the time. You're lucky you keep finding your mice. Usually when mine get out, they're GONE! Between 4 dogs and 3 cats, I hardly ever see escaped mice alive again.


----------

